# Rooster Crowing Contest



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

We had our final contest at the poultry barn tonight for our 4H fair. Twenty roosters competed in the crowing contest. The winner crowed 70 times in 30 minutes. Some of the parents decided the real prize was to be the owner if the rooster that only crowed twice.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow! That's outrageous! I love hearing my roosters crow, but 70 times in 30 minutes is a bit excessive. Haha. He must have felt threatened or something.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

That's a lot of crowing. I don't suppose you recorded it by chance did you?


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

Sorry, but no video. I was keeping count. I'll be sure to record next year.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Now...that's one thing I'd kill a rooster for..excessive crowing! LOL I like my quiet and so my roosters are pretty quiet guys. Even when Toby crows, he does it _quietly. _


----------



## chickenfarmer20 (Jun 23, 2013)

Bee said:


> Now...that's one thing I'd kill a rooster for..excessive crowing! LOL I like my quiet and so my roosters are pretty quiet guys. Even when Toby crows, he does it quietly.


How'd u get them quiet mine crow every 5 min it seems like


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't know..it just seems like my flock is so at peace and there is never any strife. Most of the roosters I have had crow very little, but this last one the least of all. Maybe they have nothing to prove? 

I've had many different breeds of rooster but they all usually limit their crowing to early mornings and then, on rare days that are few and far between, they might take a notion to crow several times in a row for about 20 min....but not often. Maybe every 3 mo. 

If I'm handy and they are crowing in the daytime I'll tell them to "hush" and move them along..walk towards them until they move away. This seems to break that cycle and they find better things to do, it seems.


----------



## chickenfarmer20 (Jun 23, 2013)

Bee said:


> I don't know..it just seems like my flock is so at peace and there is never any strife. Most of the roosters I have had crow very little, but this last one the least of all. Maybe they have nothing to prove?
> 
> I've had many different breeds of rooster but they all usually limit their crowing to early mornings and then, on rare days that are few and far between, they might take a notion to crow several times in a row for about 20 min....but not often. Maybe every 3 mo.
> 
> If I'm handy and they are crowing in the daytime I'll tell them to "hush" and move them along..walk towards them until they move away. This seems to break that cycle and they find better things to do, it seems.


Thanks. I'll try it


----------

